# Training Our Daughters to Be keepers at Home For Sale



## tcboweevil

Hi, I have used this books with my daughters. We love it. It is by Mrs. Craig (Ann) Ward. It sells new and used on Amazon. I am selling my copy for 50.00 plus shipping. This is an excellent used hard back book. It has it's original dust cover and is in great condition. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## TurnerHill

Is this a joke?


----------



## ChristieAcres

I was curious about this and this was a description of what tsboweevil is selling:

Training Our Daughters to be Keepers at Home is a 7-year program for girls ages 11 - 18 (grades 6 - 12), written by Mrs. Ann Ward, which aims to train young women in homemaking skills, enabling them to serve God as "keepers at home" (Titus 2:5), whether single or married. Over the seven years, the following topics are covered:


Godly Womanhood Flower Arranging Making a House a Home 
Sewing Basketry Caring for the Sick & Injured 
Cooking/Baking Family Finances Family Celebrations 
Gardening Embroidery Childbearing 
Knitting Child Development Infant Care & Breastfeeding 
Making Greeting Cards
Child Training Raising Small Animals 
Home Management Cross Stitch Soapmaking 
Quilting Hospitality Candlemaking 
Crocheting Caring for the Elderly Woman's Health Concerns 
Comforting the Mourning Rug Braiding Home Business 

I'd say her price is a good one compared to what I saw online. So, nope not a joke


----------



## tcboweevil

It has daily lesson plans, patterns, and teaches so many skills. As an adult, I learned a lot too. My daughters are finished with it so I would like to bless another family. No joke. 

This book sells new for 74.00 from the Keepers at Home website.


----------



## Tiempo

Nevermind.


----------



## Happy Palace

I know it's old, but I pm'd you.


----------



## Veronica

We loved this book, too. I didn't use it exactly as laid out, but what we used has helped us. My dh still uses the pictures on pruning when he is pruning the fruit trees.


----------

